# No Bake Cake Pop Mini-molds



## Sanguine (Sep 3, 2012)

Hii,
I've just been browsing through a great sweets making webshop and I came accross something new (looks new to me).
They are called "no bake cake pop mini-molds"



foto.JPG by Ileandra, on Flickr

They seem interesting for making bath bombs/melts and bubble bars.

Here's a tutorial for how they use them making cake pops.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHYFuVVL2ZE&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHYFuVVL ... ata_player[/ame]

Did anyone ever come across them? Or used them?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the cute video! I was smiling as I watched these kids make the cupcake pops. I've never seen these molds but I'm sure they'd work for bombs, etc. However, I'd recommend oiling them first; otherwise, I think it would be hard to get the bombs out.


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 3, 2012)

Wouldn't it be the same as with other bath bomb molds? (not that those are such a great succes for me...)
The inside of these molds even look smoother.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe. But did you notice how the girl had to pinch the Oreo mix to get it out? Of course, the Oreo mix would probably be stickier than bombs or melts. I've just found I've had better luck with using a little oil in cavity molds to help the bombs release more easily. I've found coconut, avocado or a butter worked the best which I think is probably because they're fattier oils. Of course, this is for smaller or more detailed bombs. I haven't had problems with bigger bombs when I use a SS round mold.

You'll have to try one of these and let us know how they turn out. Oh...and pictures. Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 3, 2012)

It would definitely be worth a try, those would make the cutest bath bombs!


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 3, 2012)

They seemed to have thought of the sticky issue:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DGZd5yBvhs&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DGZd5yB ... ata_player[/ame]
She still has to pinch it so maybe its not so bath bomb-proof, or indeed using oil in the cavity. Think there will still be problem if you only use a bit of oil/butter in the mixture, unless you let the butter get hard again. But then you need a lot of time or lots of molds....


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know. This is just one of those things you'd have to experiment and see what works.


----------

